#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  ONUs bloqueadas?

## alisonmallmann

Olá,

Gostaria de saber porque não consigo utilizar ONUs de outras marcas na minha OLT Fiberhome, exemplo ONUs ZTE, elas até aparecem mais depois que são liberadas pelo sistema ficam ligando e desligando no ANM.

Obrigado.

----------


## Zeroberto

Não queres testar a ONU da Digistar com a tua OLT Fiberhome? Temos várias clientes nestas condições.
http://www.digistar.com.br/produtos/...grg-21000.html
Desenvolvimento e fabricação próprio, com preço e condições competitivas. Também temos OLT, com sistema de gerência gratuita para até 5 OLTs, com suporte direto do fabricante.
Para cotações, favor enviar email para [email protected] com CNPJ e dados para contato.

----------


## avatar52

#cd gponlinecard
#set pon_interconnection_switch slot 11 switch enable union_interconnect_switch enable
#cd ..
#save

Tá aí.

----------


## alisonmallmann

> #cd gponlinecard
> #set pon_interconnection_switch slot 11 switch enable union_interconnect_switch enable
> #cd ..
> #save
> 
> Tá aí.


Pelo o que entendi vou fazer para cada placa PON que eu tiver?
Esse comando vai fazer a placa reiniciar?

Valeeeu!

----------


## avatar52

Exato, para cada placa PON, não me lembro das minhas placas terem reiniciado.

----------


## jcmaster85

> Exato, para cada placa PON, não me lembro das minhas placas terem reiniciado.


Com esse comando conseguiu utilizar outras ONUs que não são da fiberhome? e as da VIVO ja conseguiu usar?

----------

